# Oahu Honolulu 1-1-1-8



## Extremeromance (Dec 29, 2015)

Looking for something either in Honolulu or Maui starting January 1 for a week, shorter stays considered too, atleast a one bedroom unit


----------



## BEV (Jan 1, 2016)

*Honolulu or Maui*

Ar this late date.. can you try the airbnb.com if all else has failed.. there are also individual condos at a site I cannot REMEMBER.. IN Maui.--Try a search of tripadvisor--I see some Kihei there.   Also the resort Maui Sunset is worth checking out --as they are in Kiehi next door to the Maui Schooner (where we discovered them as an alternate resort for extending our time there.)   If all else fails, consider - via Hotels.com or tripadvisor.com --we used for single nite stays to meet airline times... the 
Maui Seaside not far from the main airport (Kahlua)(sp) near Kiihei.


----------



## Extremeromance (Jan 2, 2016)

I was able to locate a 2 bedroom at marriot koolina thanks to a generous tugger


----------

